# Left and Right Speaker Orientation



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

Is the orientation from my perspective as I face them or as they face me? In other words, is it the speakers left or my left?


----------



## Pala66 (Dec 8, 2003)

Take a look at this.


----------

